# swim jigs



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

What trailer do you use on the swim jigs? What size trailer to jig size?


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I like bulky trailers for lighter swim jigs to slow them down(zoom Z craw) and smaller trailer for heavier versions to increase fall rate to get them deeper(zoom speed craw).


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Keitech 4.8 paddle tail swimbaits!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

musclebeach22 said:


> Keitech 4.8 paddle tail swimbaits!


 Do you put them on straight or turn on side with hook coming out the side of them?


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Straight on there. The tail gives a big sweeping side to side motion that causes the skirt to pulsate


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I second the keitech swimbaits! I prefer the non fat version. I forget the name/style, possible swing impact,those coulde be the fat ones


----------

